# 4 cell - 3dt success stories please



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Has anyone got any success stories of having 1 fragmented 4 cell embryo on a 3 day transfer put back? Please say you do xxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi twinklebell  Don't worry about the grade number or cell number as it meant nothing as 2 of my friend had blast and still no pregnant and I had lot of grade 1 cell 8 and still no pregnant but my other 41.7  had cell 4 grade 1 and is 7 week pregnant  so it depending on how strong your sweetie is as everyone embryo are so different  so just enjoy being pupo as your sweetie need you to be positive.
Good luck.
Becky7 xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Twinklybelle


I agree with Becky entirely - don't waste time worrying about the quality of your embryo/cells etc.  concentrate on looking after yourself and getting through the awful 2ww in one piece!


I had two embryo's put back last time and in the embryologists own words "one of these embryo's is such poor quality I don't think it's going to continue dividing, but we'll put it back anyway as it can't do any harm" - and hey ho that poor little thing stuck and I now have my gorgeous twin boys!!!!


Good luck, stay sane


Tracy
xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Your joking misstc  how awful to hear what your embryologists had to say  they should get the sack  and congrat to your twin and enjoy xx


----------



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Becky7 - thanks for your message hunni, it's so hard isn't it just not knowing what's happening in there. From what I have read embryos should be at 6-8 cells by day 3 and mine was 4. I'm just keeping everything crossed that it's developing in there  xxxxx

MissTC - wow that's a wonderful story, congrats on your twin boys although I am sorry to hear what they said to you but hey you proved her wrong !   I'm trying to keep sane lol - have borrowed friends series 1-10 to keep me occupied lol! Xxxxx


----------



## Sunny1234 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi I'm new on here as found this while searching for success with 4 cell embryo on day 3 I also had a 4 cell transferred yesterday and like you I'm very worried as i know it should be 6-8 cells but it was the only one out of my 5 eggs which fertilized this was such a shock to me as our last ivf cycle was only October last year and I had 6 out of eggs fertilize four of which ended up as blasts we transferred one blast as was advised by clinic to avoid mulitple pregnancy but got a bfn with that blast so yes you just never know :-( I'm praying that now this slow growing embie is strong and will continue to grow now back in uterine environment as this is best place for it you cannot give up hope people have perfect blasts transferred and still have negatives and ive read somewhere apparently sometimes the slow growing fragemented embies stick better it will not do us any harm believing this will it we have to Xxx


----------



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi sunny1234

Thank you for your post, it's now to know  not the only one as I was beginning to think. We had 8 eggs, 5 of which could be icsi'd and 4 of which fertilised. We lost 2 by day 3 and the other one was very badly fragmented. The remaining one was put back on Saturday (my hubby's bday). Sorry to hear about your bfn with your blast, here's hoping for a sticky 3dt for both of us  was your 4 cell fragmented at all? We got a pic of ours from the hospital. When is your otd? Mine is 2nd feb. 

Wishing you lots of sticky vibes and baby dust 
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Twinklebell  are you getting any signs. And yes your right  that doesn't make sense unless they think it better to put in on day 3 as I did have cell4 grade 1 on day 2 but bleed 4 day before the test  so who know.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi becky7

No signs as of yet apart from boobies are incredibly sore and heavy (but they have been like this since I started stims and not eased??!!) keep getting the odd little twinge down there but thought might be just from pessaries? I doubt I'd be gettings signs this early would I? It's only 3 days past transfer?

Xxxxxx


----------



## Sunny1234 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi yes we got a pic of ours can clearly see four cells but slight fragmentation round edges my test date is 4th feb


----------



## Sunny1234 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi again in regards to signs etc as this so close to my previous cycle I can learn from it and I had every sign going nausea and especially in morning and sore boobs and crying all the time I was convinced that I was pregnant as was a blast also but it was bfn so must have been the progesterone I know will disregard any symptoms of pregnancy until I test as it was such a blow to me last time but I'm still very hopefull for both of us and being positive does help


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi summer  yes your right about all the signs are from the drug but I do know the twinge are not part of the drug so sound like good sign to twinklebell  so keep up.
As my 1 st ICSI I had twinge from day 1 as I was pregnant but MC at 13 week and 2nd / 3rd/ 5th I had sign but had no twinge so knew I wasn't pregnant so I would say having twinge is the best sign.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Sunny1234 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi yes sounds like a very good sign to me !! As I didn't have no twinges on my bfn when you say twinge does it feel like slight sharp cramping here and there Xxxx


----------



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Sunny1234 - it's horrible isn't I know I've been told the pessaries make u have a lot of signs so to speak! Good luck for your test date hun xx

Becky7 - the twinges are not very often, and bit one sided ( the right) also the other day my dog was playing with a balloon and it popped which made me jump and when I did i had a real big twinge!! Apart from that I got nothing  xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Twinklebell  twinge does come and goes so don't worry it is a good sign  and nothing to do with the balloon making you jump  so don't worry and put only fool and horse on to make you laugh and  and am sure your sweetie will give you a twinge soon once you start laughing.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Haha I have borrowed F.R.I.E.N.D.S series 1-10 from my dad so that's making me laugh lol. Yes coming to think of it I get the twinges when laugh, cough etc. I just thought it was maybe from being messed about with during treatment? If I'm just lying down not doing anything I don't get anything?

Xxxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Twinklebell  that great you got load of funny DVD  as sometime we need to snap ourselves out and try not to sit in too much  go for walk to good to keep your blood flowing etc.
Xxx


----------



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey girls

These twinges - they are around the area of my left ovary, where were your twinges??

Xxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey twinklebell  I knew your twinge would be back ha ha  and think my was on my right but it doesn't matter which side  just the fact you got your twinge and enjoy your twinges lol  and when it your test.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

My test dates 2nd feb!! Sooooo want a BFP xxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey here it is 


what happens in a 3 and 5dt...... 

this is what happens in a 3dt : 

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5dt: 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


Your sweetie are 9 day old  awwww

Becky7 xx


----------



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Ahhh thanks for that hun, im on 5dpt today after a 3dt. The twinges have stopped today.........xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

So your sweetie are 8day old  awwww and that normal as like I said it will come and goes  as remember you panic cos it stop then it came back  so don't worry ok as if you are worry you can test on day 11 of your sweetie but you will ave to test everyday from day 11 to see from day 11 to 14.
Becky7 xx


----------



## hopereynolds (Oct 2, 2009)

When I had two embryos transferred last March, I was crying because I had never had "lower grade" embryos before. I had previously had seven previous IVF attempts all with grade 1-plus/grade 1 8-cell embryos which were all unsuccessful. So what hope did I have this time? But my beautiful little baby girl (three months tomorrow) is snoozing on me as we speak. Embryo grades and fragmentation don't determine whether or not it will be a success. Keep calm, stay positive, enjoy yourself. Something magical will happen as long as u never give up.  Good luck. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you for your message hun unfortunately I had my blood test today and it was negative 

I'm glad it finally worked for you and you have your little miracle at last xxxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh twinklebelle  oh I am so sorry  really thought you were  Try to be kind to yourself  and which clinic did you go and how many goes do you have for your treatment.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

We were at Leicester clinic and we only get one go and we have no frosties  xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh no  what are you gonna do and how old are you  and what it the problem  either you or your DH 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm 28 hun, it's hubby's sperm that's the prob. They have made us an apt for a months time to discuss things so we will see what our options are then 

Xxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Why don't you shop around for your next treatment  as most clinic in England don't belive in immune treatment  but that is depending on your DH sperm as it is low count or whatever his problem is  I mean does he take any vits  it he heathly etc
Becky7 xx


----------



## Twinklybelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes he was taking vits and is healthy and goes running etc. they think it might be a genetic thing but will discuss at the interview if that is the case I'm not sure what the plan will be?? Xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh ok well let see what they say  but ask penny in Greece as she expert on load of things and it might be worth asking her  and why don't you look in serum in this site.
Becky7 xx


----------

